# Chicks have almost all hatched and I need advice!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We had a broody hen sitting on 10 eggs. I am happy to say that eight hatched just fine. The last two got chilled somewhat because the hen got off the nest. One of them at least still has a chick in it (peeping and wiggling a little), but I think the other is rotten because it stinks slightly.
The hen is in "chick mode" now and hovering over her chicks instead of sitting, so I took the last two eggs inside and they're under a chick heat lamp. Is this what I should do? How do I give the chick to her after it hatches? Please give me any and all advice you have!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I would sneak the chick under the hen with the rest of the babies at night.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes once it hatches just stick that little baby right under the hen. The sooner after hatch the better.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, thank you! I hope it hatches okay. It was spur-of-the-moment, so our setup isn't the best. I will post pictures when everything settles down!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds great will love to see photos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone... :thumb:


----------

